# Justin/Look rep please check your PM



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Justin I sent you a PM about an issue I would like your input on.

Thanks


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry. I have been out of town. Replied to your PM.


----------

